# vermont castings sdv30rf conversion



## pchardware (Feb 5, 2016)

hi,
I have a VC sdv30rf propane stove and need to convert to natural gas. VC told me I need kit #0005019 but its discontinued. I've tried numerous vendors online with no luck. anyone happen to have one or know of a different way to convert
thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2016)

Have you tried here?

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/

You may have to call the number below.


----------



## pchardware (Feb 7, 2016)

thanks Daksy, I had tried them as well as many others online.


----------



## Tech Guru (Feb 9, 2016)

First thing I have to mention here is that the below ONLY applies to models with the gas entering on the _left _side of the burner (with pilot positioned at rear right of firebox)

individual orifices and a method to convert that Honeywell RF valve out to the SIT valve, RC-SITEA remote and pilot.  Can be expensive and clunky, but it works.  I have heard tales that the remote may no longer be available though, or at least be limited in availability.  Perhaps you can email techsupport@vermontcastingsgroup.com or verify with woodmans or another parts supplier.

Part numbers were as follows:
20010811 - Retrofit SIT NG valve Millivolt
37D0018K NG pilot assembly Millivolt
RCSITEA-N was the remote which when coupled with the SIT valve and pilot would completely retrofit that RF system (still controls fan speed and flame height).
30000514 Front Orifice (#54)
30000334 Rear Orifice (#44)


----------



## pchardware (Feb 11, 2016)

Pilot is at left front 
Maybe someone out there bought one of these for natural gas and is selling parts off it


----------



## clarkr (Mar 10, 2016)

pchardware said:


> hi,
> I have a VC sdv30rf propane stove and need to convert to natural gas. VC told me I need kit #0005019 but its discontinued. I've tried numerous vendors online with no luck. anyone happen to have one or know of a different way to convert
> thanks


Greetings I have a Lhecdv20Rn  natural gas stove and need to convert to propane.  Kit 10005872  discontinued, same situation with VC and venders. I know the part #s are different but might we be able to switch?   Novice at this stuff.


----------



## pchardware (Mar 10, 2016)

clarkr said:


> Greetings I have a Lhecdv20Rn  natural gas stove and need to convert to propane.  Kit 10005872  discontinued, same situation with VC and venders. I know the part #s are different but might we be able to switch?   Novice at this stuff.


hi clarkr, I'm not sure swapping would work. maybe someone on this forum that knows more about this can chime in
thanks


----------

